# Unwanted Molly Fry



## peepeeshire (Oct 24, 2021)

My mollies keep having babies. I have them in a 40 gallon and at first only two survived and i was like "oh, okay." Now there's about 11 fry I just counted and I don't know what to do with them. I don't think there are any hobbyist near me cause I live in a somewhat rural area. I literally have no clue what to do with them.


----------



## Lordlorenz (6 mo ago)

Fill out your profile, it'll help us know your location without asking.


----------



## peepeeshire (Oct 24, 2021)

Lordlorenz said:


> Fill out your profile, it'll help us know your location without asking.


Just did it


----------

